# mini foliage in Haruka garden railway



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

It was a bit late due to rain, but at least I could go to the garden today and captured a small foliage in the garden railway. This is my first time making a movie of the train using a camera. It's a small panasonic Lumix camera. Enjoy watching.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7O8p3MtB5A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

"This video has been removed by the user."


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Gary Woolard said:


> "This video has been removed by the user."


Sorry, I have an account issue and need to be resolved before I can load the movie again.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

mymodeltrain said:


> It was a bit late due to rain, but at least I could go to the garden today and captured a small foliage in the garden railway. This is my first time making a movie of the train using a camera. It's a small panasonic Lumix camera. Enjoy watching.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7O8p3MtB5A&feature=youtu.be


Please watch this youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh4I-8FqKi4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Jerry Barnes said:


> Looks good.


Thanks Jerry, it's a great compliment for a beginner like me. 
I have been lying down on the ground yesterday to take some movies since we had a best sunny day in nearly 6 weeks of bad weather in Nashville; I will load it after editing sometime this week. I started to use a tiny tripod for the Lumix, hopefully the movie is more stable.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the looks of your layout your buildings and all. But why do you have the tender run backwards.I tell folks it,s your layout and make it like YOU want it. Just curious .


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

pete said:


> I like the looks of your layout your buildings and all. But why do you have the tender run backwards.I tell folks it,s your layout and make it like YOU want it. Just curious .


Thanks Pete for the kind comments. 
Really, the tender is running backward? I have to admit that I have zero knowledge about trains. It would take me a lot of time to redesign other way around; but I will keep that in mind for my train work during the coming Holidays. Thanks again for teaching me those things.


----------

